# Aquatic Invasive Species Survey



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

Please take a few minutes to take a survey that will enable the UDWR to evaluate the AIS Program in Utah. This is good opportunity to help this program out and hopefully keep AIS out of Utah. Follow the link below. It only takes about 10 minutes.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/AIS_Boater_Feedback_2010

Thanks,

Drew


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Drew,

For what it's worth, and I'm not aware of any plans to implement a Wyoming style program in Utah, I don't want a Wyoming style program in Utah. I think Wyoming's sticker is not only unconstitutional but it also does very little to actually protect Wyoming's waters. 

I expect there will be legal challenges to Wyoming's program on Constitutional grounds particularly with respect to Flaming Gorge and other waters that cross state lines.  (And that's provided that they don't decide to change on their own).


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Why in the world is the Dept. of Agriculture, and the Department of Transportation not involved in this inter-state transporting problem (ie: invasive species being transported across state lines!)? Stop every boat at the Port of Entry. Stop them coming into the state. Stop waiting until they are already in the state and on the water.


oh, and do something to eliminate ballast tanks on ski boats!!! Talk about the perfect place to transport invasives!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

PBH said:


> Why in the world is the Dept. of Agriculture, and the Department of Transportation not involved in this inter-state transporting problem !


oh snap! awesome idea! they do this ( well something very similar to it) outside of reno NV going into truckee (sp) CA, in ID i had to buy the stamp just to fish and when i cross thast state line there is a place i have to pull over. they ask questions, fill out the form, and then inspect the boat.


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

Quite a few folks have taken the time to take the survey. the more respondants the better the data. 

Drew


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

PBH said:


> Why in the world is the Dept. of Agriculture, and the Department of Transportation not involved in this inter-state transporting problem (ie: invasive species being transported across state lines!)? Stop every boat at the Port of Entry. Stop them coming into the state. Stop waiting until they are already in the state and on the water.
> 
> oh, and do something to eliminate ballast tanks on ski boats!!! Talk about the perfect place to transport invasives!


Very good points PBH...especially on the ski/wake board boat ballast tanks. I'll be on PV/Willard and watch these boats either filling and/or dumping their ballast tanks...how does the DWR inspect these tanks? I'd like to know.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> how does the DWR inspect these tanks? I'd like to know.


It's pretty tough. Some tanks have connections that allow cleaning stations (like the one at Sand Hollow) to fill the tanks with hot water to kill any critters. Others don't. Some boat owners don't have any idea how to even drain their ballast tanks. Some don't know they have tanks. Some don't know that it's a bad idea to fill the tank at one lake, and drain it into another.

Another issue is simply drying period on a ballast tank. it's pretty tough to get an enclosed tank to dry.

Ballast tanks are what got this country in trouble with mussels in the first place. I believe that ballast tanks are a significant source of the problem -- probably the biggest source of contamination.

But, of course, it's the sportsmen that are the ones being asked to take the surveys. I wonder how many recreational boaters are being asked what they know about mussels?


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

The survey is being mailed out to all boaters. I figured sportsmen should have every opportunity to speak their mind.

Drew


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

PBH said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > how does the DWR inspect these tanks? I'd like to know.
> ...


Did you actually take the survey? I actually noted that the survey was for all types of recreational water activity, not just fishing.

I also don't like the idea of forcing boaters to stop at ports of entry, nor do I think it is legal on interstate highways. I would like hot water sprayers at the boat launches. I would use them to decontaminate if I didn't plan to dry the boat between launchings.

P.S. The 4th amendment still applies to searches of your property for invasive species. You don't get to search whatever you want because there might be an invasive species in there. :idea:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you Drew.

Dodger -- I'd love to see boat washers everywhere, but where do we come up with the money to place boat washers on a lake like New Castle Reservoir??

Idaho currently stops every watercraft crossing into their state. They ask questions. If necessary they inspect boats. How is the 4th amendment being infringed upon by that??

In 2008, the Utah State Legislature made it illegal to possess or transport invasive mussels. If you have been in an infested water, you must now decontaminate your boat and equipment _before entering or traveling in Utah_.:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/AIS_plans_ ... o_Laws.pdf 


> The 2008 Utah Legislature unanimously passed the Utah Aquatic
> Invasive Species Interdiction Act and the Utah Wildlife Board unanimously
> passed Rule R657-60, Aquatic Invasive Species Interdiction. The rule allows
> enforcement of the Act, facilitating enhanced enforcement, *which provides
> ...


I did take the survey. The survey certainly applies to all types of recreational water activity. My comments concerning the survey were questioning the targeted audience: A fishing forum. Is the survey also being put out there on Utah boating forums?? Drew answered my inquiry sufficiently.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

PBH said:


> Thank you Drew.
> 
> Dodger -- I'd love to see boat washers everywhere, but where do we come up with the money to place boat washers on a lake like New Castle Reservoir??


My first suggestion would be to prioritize which lakes need boat washers.



PBH said:


> Idaho currently stops every watercraft crossing into their state. They ask questions. If necessary they inspect boats. How is the 4th amendment being infringed upon by that??


They can't refuse you entry into the state. You can also refuse to allow them to "inspect" your boat. They need a warrant to look under your boat cover. And they have to have probable cause to get a warrant or detain you.



PBH said:


> In 2008, the Utah State Legislature made it illegal to possess or transport invasive mussels. If you have been in an infested water, you must now decontaminate your boat and equipment _before entering or traveling in Utah_.:
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/AIS_plans_ ... o_Laws.pdf


Ok, it's illegal. Now get probable cause that a particular boat is carrying invasive species to serve the search warrant.

If it is illegal to possess or transport invasive mussels in Utah, you haven't broken the law until you have gotten into Utah. That does not give Utah the right to forbid entry into the state. (I.e., you can't be prevented from entering Utah when contaminated because you haven't entered Utah to break the law yet.)

This is a "feel good" law with very little practical effect.



PBH said:


> The 2008 Utah Legislature unanimously passed the Utah Aquatic
> Invasive Species Interdiction Act and the Utah Wildlife Board unanimously
> passed Rule R657-60, Aquatic Invasive Species Interdiction. The rule allows
> enforcement of the Act, facilitating enhanced enforcement, *which provides
> ...


Honestly, the legislature wouldn't know an invasive mussel from a hole in their heads. They think they can pass a law and it will magically keep away the invasive mussel monster. And, even if they had thought a little harder on a more effective law, they still have a lot of problems with the 4th Amendment.

The best thing the DWR can do is educate and provide opportunities for people to de-contaminate. Legally, there is probably not a lot they can do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I took the survey, thanks.

I always wondered about water trucks in the construction industry; roadwork, pipelines, logging, fire trucks, etc.

Check this out from this newspaper article: http://trib.com/news/state-and-regional ... 52746.html

" Gilmore noted the most recent case of quagga mussel infestation that surfaced in northern Utah earlier this year was not brought in by boaters, but by a water truck.

"The water truck was working for a construction company and came from Kansas," he said. "It was sucking water out of a creek and backwashed a few spores into the water and off they go."


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Wyogoob's post reminded me of an article that I can't seem to find, but it mentioned that some at the DWR speculated that Electric Lake may have been contaminated by one of the water trucks that the gas company drill rigs use.


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

We have had about 160 folks respond....So I figured I would give this one shot. Great job guys. If anyone hasn't completed this yet please take a minute and fill out the survey. 



Thanks,



Drew


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

People mentioned getting rid of ballast tanks... What about live wells?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Live wells can easily be cleaned.
I don't know about ballast tanks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> People mentioned getting rid of ballast tanks... What about live wells?


I agree. Ban live wells. Not only would that help with illegal transport of invasive species, but it would also help with the illegal transport of fish (bucket biology)!

Good idea Pez. I like how you're thinking.


----------

